# calling all loaders, backhoes, tractors, skidsteers, dumptrucks NY, CT, NJ



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

skid steers with enclosed cabs $140.00/hour. landscape tractors, backhoes, loaders with 1/2-3yd capacity dumping hieght to hinge pin < or = 10' 10" $175.00/hour. Loaders larger than 3 yard capacity $225.00/hour. single, tandem, tri-axle, dumping trailer greater than 16 yard capacity $150.00/hour. Work is in Manhatten, Queens and Brooklyn. Please call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected]


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

What kind of plowing are you doing all commercial lots?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

motoxguy;1330296 said:


> What kind of plowing are you doing all commercial lots?


mostly streets/schools/etc.


----------

